# Lobster recipes



## Dina (Jun 1, 2006)

Does anyone have any lobster recipes?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 1, 2006)

Personally, I only make lobster 3 ways these days - 1) boiled & served hot with lemon butter, 2) boiled & chillled & served with Tarragon Mayonaisse, 3) boiled, chilled, & picked out meat mixed with a little mayo & served in toasted hot dog rolls (the traditional "Lobster Roll).

Over the years I've tried other lobster recipes - bisques, stews, Americaine, stuffed, broiled, but nothing compares to my favorite 3.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2006)

You mean there's more to lobster than boil and eat?


----------



## pdswife (Jun 1, 2006)

sure there is Andy!  Ya gotta dump each bite in some warm melted butter!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 1, 2006)

For a more upscale aproach, I poach the lobster claws and tails in a saffron infused gee, and serve it with a grannysmith apple, vidalia slaw, finidhed witha vanillia and champagne vin.

One of my personal favorites is the classic old New England style roast. Lots of Lobster, corn on the cob, potatoes...mmmmmmm. Just done on hot coals and moist bulap to insulate. And served with boiled potatoes, and corn on the cob.

For quick and easy, just throw them on the grill and cook for 13-18 min over medium heat. You could boil them in a broth with alot of aromatics and stuff.

Thermador is a classic.

Cut in half, lengthwise, brush with clarified butter witha little lemon juice, lime juice, garlic and cilantro, and then grill them 4-6 min per side on med high heat.


----------



## amber (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm with Andy, just boil and serve with hot butter and corn on the cob, maybe some potatoe salad or cole slaw.


----------



## auntdot (Jun 1, 2006)

We are totally with Breezy on the lobster roll, is truly a proud fate for a bug to wind up in a roll.

But prefer baked stuffed to boiled. (Too many times having had to go to commercial clambakes in MA which served nothing but soggy, water logged lobsters, sandy steamers, tough corn, lousy sausages, and tasteless boiled potatoes. Yes, I love all those foods done properly, but those folks never could get it right.) Prefer steaming to boiling if we are going that route.

And lobster a'la Americaine which is a bit of a chore to make compared to the first two recipes, but is sooo rich and good. (Only make it every once in a while at Christmas.)

I'm sure a number of other recipes will be here soon, enjoy.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 1, 2006)

Lobster Fricassee is always good. I don't have a recipe in my computer files, but here's an easy one to do:

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/recipe_views/views/106446


----------



## Dina (Jun 1, 2006)

Mmm...thanks everyone.  It's basically as simple as dipping it in sauce or butter.  I will try it tomorrow.


----------

